
Facebook buys maker of BeatSaber VR game - bhouston
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/26/facebook-buys-the-vr-studio-behind-beat-saber/
======
justinclift
Damn. :(

Beat Saber was on my ToDo list once I get a VR rig. But there's no way I'm
giving money to Facebook.

~~~
notjustanymike
Try Pistol Whip instead. It's the same type of games, just with guns.

~~~
justinclift
Thanks. Beat Saber appealed strongly to me, specifically because of my
escrima/kali training.

Pistal Whip doesn't have the same kind of draw (sic). ;)

------
propelol
I don't get why they are doing this. Wouldn't it make more sense to let them
be independent, so the VR ecosystem seem larger and organic?

~~~
dTal
Because it's the "killer app" of VR, so far. If they own it, they can
privilege their own VR platforms (earlier releases etc).

